
Super Beginner’s Guide to Ethereum - enricotal
https://medium.com/@NickDodson/super-beginners-guide-to-ethereum-cc592c8b3c32
======
Jabanga
>In order to send any transaction on Ethereum, you are required to pay a small
fee to the Ethereum network. We call the amount used to pay these fees “gas”
(like money for gas to make your car run). The network sets the “gas price”
(the amount required to transact on the system). Generally, the more gas you
include in your transactions, the faster it will be processed.

The gas terminology is confusing, so many people get it wrong. Someone on HN
mentioned 'gas' should have been called 'cycles' to make its meaning clearer.

Gas is how much Ethereum network resources (EVM operations, reads/writes to
state, etc) a transaction uses. The amount of gas each EVM instruction uses is
hardcoded in the protocol. The gas price is how much ETH each unit of gas
costs. This is negotiated between miners and users in the market. The higher
price you offer, the more likely your transaction will be picked up by a
miner.

